# 64mm 18g grind time?



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Having struggled with the smaller cunill taking ages I got me a Santos 01 and put in burrs from an azkoyen that are original equipment and supposedly made by ditting.










This alternate grinder seems very fast and also grinds much finer..... light and fluffy and more like flour than salt on first try. You might think, like I did, that a straight path would mean lower retention.... Not looking that way as 18g beans only gave me 12g in the portafilter on first grind but...... time will tell.

I think I can finally start making espresso..... The lever is now doing what I expected and I can let it go under spring power









Those of you with Mazzer SJ's and Fiorenzato F5's and similar.... How quick do you get 18g of beans ground?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Rave IJ is taking 9s in my SJ at the moment. It varies between this and 12s or so depending on the bean.

Light pressure applied to beans with tamper as they grind.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

the santos should be quite quick, i have bee playing with mine and it is much better on retention if you use a lens hood hopper.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I missed the fact you have one









What burrs are you using and where do you guys get the lens hoods from?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

There's one on eBay just now, if i was a bit more flush would take get it for the base


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I paid less but had to take it apart with a hammer as the adjustment was seized solid. Second time around for that one...

bet you missed this one though....









http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Flavoured-Coffee-Stall-For-Markets-And-Shows-/281563380271?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item418e7c3a2f


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

That's not the Santos base i'm looking for....


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I can feel your presents


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

How do you find this grinder, with it being stepped?


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey grumpy,

On my Zenith 65e it varies from 7.0s up to 8.5s.

I tend to grind a bit coarser and use a nutation tamp as I prefer the consistency of the grind around those time settings, go finer than that and I'm in Clump Town.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

grumpydaddy said:


> Having struggled with the smaller cunill taking ages I got me a Santos 01 and put in burrs from an azkoyen that are original equipment and supposedly made by ditting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Currently 4.23 seconds on the Compak E8.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Currently 4.23 seconds on the Compak E8.


that long!


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> that long!


Lol, try roughly 30s on the ZR but then again I'm running at 60RPM, so not really a fair comparison.

T.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Currently 4.23 seconds on the Compak E8.


Do you know what it is on the E6 for that sort of dose?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

@froggystyle:

I just removed the spring and ball bearing to make it step-less. The rotational torque on the adjustable burr is handled by a keyway in the burr mounting matched to a grub screw in the housing so the burr adjustment itself is not effected by this mod


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Beanosaurus said:


> Do you know what it is on the E6 for that sort of dose?


No I don't, sorry. Not had any first hand experience of the E6.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Now I need to get another kilo of beans to play with so that as I get to know how to set the grind I can actually get to drink the results.

Still too fine I think but grinding in around 6 secs here.

Sooo much to learn .....make that 2Kg beans. ....and all this testing means I am spending almost as much on water as on beans


----------

